# Pet Pictures



## SizzlininIN (Feb 20, 2007)

I wasn't sure where to put this because it really doesn't fall into any of the members photo catagories.

I know there are a lot of members that have pets and I so love seeing pics of animals and thought maybe we could start a thread and show them off. 

I'll start:

(Cat) "Trinket"........she's my one and only daughter (the only one I'll ever have  ). I've never been so attached to an animal in my life. She came into my life almost 5 years ago. The lady that I got her from said she was 5 at the time but hesitated on the age so I suspect she was wrong. I estimate her to be about 12 now. My mom and I went to a rummage sale and Trinket was looking out the window at me with 2 other cats and I fell in love. The elderly lady asked if I knew of anyone that would want a cat because she had to get rid of them because her husband had lung cancer. I didn't go in because I knew I'd be a goner. Well mom and I left and went to a few other places and I couldn't stop thinking about her and finally turned my car around and went back and got her and she's been my girl ever since and always will be. There'll never be another Trinket.

(Puppy) "Max"....he'll be 4 months old on the 23rd of this month. I've only had him 14 hours and he's already captured my heart. He's a full blooded Boston Terrier and he's on the smaller size and won't get any bigger than 15 inches. His little expressions crack me up...... he'll tilt his head this funny way and with his eyes....you can't help but smile and laugh out loud.


----------



## lulu (Feb 20, 2007)

Trinket and Max almost match....that is very sweet!   I posted one of my girls recently, but I'll have  rummage on the computer and see what I come up with!


----------



## SizzlininIN (Feb 20, 2007)

lulu said:
			
		

> Trinket and Max almost match....that is very sweet! I posted one of my girls recently, but I'll have rummage on the computer and see what I come up with!


 

 they kind of do don't they


----------



## lulu (Feb 20, 2007)

Well, the cats are my girls, my babies....they have come to Italy with us, as you can see they are best friends aswell as sisters.

The dog on the sofa is my Pop, she is with my Mother, and there she is playing dead on the sofa.  

The last photo is of another dog but with one of the cats so you can see how big our dogs are


----------



## corazon (Feb 20, 2007)

This is our girl Seijo.  She's a 5 year old german shepard.  She's a wonderful dog but has been having some issues with her body lately.  She's still too young to be having so many problems.  She loves to play frisbee and hike and run!  Vet says she shouldn't because of a slipped disk in her spine.  It makes her back legs so wobbley.  And it makes he sooo sad when she doesn't get any excercise.  

Here she is with Aidan when he was about 9 months old.  It's such a funny photo, they both look like they've just won gold medals and are listening to the national anthem.


----------



## redkitty (Feb 20, 2007)

Hey Sizzlin, my sister has a BT and he is the funniest most adorable little guy ever!  Sooo smart too!  My husband gives her a hard time for making him wear little sweaters!  But he has to, he gets too cold without them in the winter!!! 

My furry friend is Raisin, a Rhodesian Ridgeback/Airdale Terrier that I rescued when she was 6 months old.  She is now 8 and I brought her over to England with me!  I wouldnt have moved without her!!

In her garden last summer, annoyed cause I wanted a picture!


----------



## sattie (Feb 20, 2007)

I just want to say that I love seeing your babies!!!  Such cute pics!


Here is Buster, my first chihuahua... RIP.... he passed about 3 or 4 years ago.






This is Boots (Booter), he is gettin kind of old, about 14 years now. He is a gem!!







And here is my boy Binks! This guy keeps me on my toes and keeps me smiling!!


----------



## SizzlininIN (Feb 20, 2007)

Ohhh.... all of your babies are so adorable.
Lulu....I love the closeness your cats have and that picture captures it. And I cannot believe how big your dogs are....what kind are they? All of them are beautiful.
Corazon....Seijo is extremely handsome. I bet it so hard for him to watch the kids romp around and he is limited....poor guy. 
Redkitty.....I've never seen a dog like yours, nor heard of one.... is it a common breed here in the U.S.? She's beautiful and a girl after my own heart..... I don't like my pic taken either. 
P.S. I love her name.
Sattie....your Chi babies are little cuties. Boots looks like he's posing for a calendar...LOL!
Well Trinket and Max have officially met and I've played referee several times. Trinket has a mightly right hook let me tell you. In fact, when I brought her home the first time and after finally coming out of hiding for the first day she came out and my youngest was about 2 1/2 at the time and bent down to say hi and she slapped him across the face with that right hook and knocked him on his rear....LOL! No worry she doesn't have claws. Well Max got a feel for that blow too. Trinket came creeping up to him to check him out and Max was timid at first but decided to put his nose too close to her and BAM! Well Max took off a little shaken then I think he thought, "Now wait a minute I think she wants to play".....so off he went back and I had to step in and correct both of them because they were both ready to attack one another. Well then about 1/2 hour later their both inching their way to one another and Max again got too close for Trinkets comfort level. So ultimately now Max is terrified of the big bad cat and is stuck to me like glue and Trinket is in her glory for putting him in his place and strutting her stuff. 
But all is well in the household and I'm ready for round 3 anytime . All in all I think their going to be just fine because Trinket has never gotten that close to any animal thats been in this house before (visitors though) usually she won't come out of our room.


----------



## lulu (Feb 20, 2007)

Aren't everyones pets cute?  I love them all!

I wanted to put horsey and chicken ones up too, but I realise there is a limit, lol!
Sizz, the dogs are Irish wolfhounds, and we always bred them quite SMALL, because we bred for longevity over size, but a big one can be MASSIVE!  Thanks for you kind words about my babies.


----------



## SizzlininIN (Feb 20, 2007)

LuLu....I thought it had to be something to do with a wolfe.....their gorgeous. 

No please add your other pics too..........heck if I still had my little gold fish I'd of put him up too but ultimatly he died and it was a very sad day for me.....who'd of thought I'd ever get attached to a fish  .


----------



## Katie H (Feb 20, 2007)

Lulu, your doggies and kitties are beautiful and I looooove Siamese cats.  Had them most of my life.  They are wonderful.  I haven't had one for quite a few years.  The last "pure" cat I had was a Himalayan named Topaz.  She was a real lady and gorgeous.

The closest thing to Topaz is Ashley, a mongrel, who is my avatar.  Ashley has the markings, long hair and blue eyes of a Himalayan, but his mother was a short-haired grey tabby.  Don't know who his daddy was since Sugar, the mother, was one of our outside kitties.  Sugar was beautiful too.  We suspect Ashley's father was Siamese.  Even though Ashley's picture was taken outside, he's an inside kitty and a REAL momma's boy.

Love the pictures, everyone.  There's a soft spot in my heart for animals.  I don't know what I'd do without my furry children.


----------



## SizzlininIN (Feb 20, 2007)

Ashley is so cute.....I bet he's so soft too.


----------



## Katie H (Feb 20, 2007)

SizzlininIN said:
			
		

> Ashley is so cute.....I bet he's so soft too.


He's unbelievably soft.


----------



## SizzlininIN (Feb 20, 2007)

Here's right before Max decided to first get his nose too close to Trinket....their first meeting. I was too busy seperating them to take the additional....


----------



## Katie H (Feb 20, 2007)

It looks like Trinket has, shall I put it delicately, lost her girlish figure.  All she would have to do is sit down hard on Max.  He'd get the point pretty quickly after that.

One of our indoor kitties, Miss Rodeo, has the same figure Trinket does.  There's lots of her to love.


----------



## lulu (Feb 21, 2007)

OK, so you asked for them! 

The cochins when they were teeny tiny!  They are big now, but every summer the hatling arc gets a couple of residents!

My favourite horse. She is on loan in UK.  I REALLY miss her.


----------



## pacanis (Feb 21, 2007)

ooh, pet pics!

Here's Tursa, she's my oldest now (not counting my cat) after Dart passed away before Christmas (ruptured spleen). She's a Presa Canario and a real lover. She's 3 in the pic, but is 7 yrs old now.






Here's Dart when he was about 4 yrs old. He's a Rhodesian Ridgeback. I'm not sure what I'm going to get to replace him. He had an attitude about him that I really miss. It's hard to describe. But it probably won't be another RR.






And here's my baby, Petra. She's a long haired GSD (German line). She's 3-1/2 yrs old and I took this pic last year for an ad I did. She's filled out a little more. She never walks anywhere, always hustling around and always checking in on me every 10 minutes or so.






I don't have any digital pics of Nova, my Oriental SH. He's pretty neat looking because he comes from a show breeder, so he's tall and lanky with a triangular head. He must be 11 or 12 now.....


----------



## SizzlininIN (Feb 21, 2007)

Katie E said:
			
		

> It looks like Trinket has, shall I put it delicately, lost her girlish figure. All she would have to do is sit down hard on Max. He'd get the point pretty quickly after that.
> 
> One of our indoor kitties, Miss Rodeo, has the same figure Trinket does. There's lots of her to love.


 
She is pleasently plump isn't she.... and I don't overfeed her and she hasn't lost a ounce of weight since I've had her. She cracks me up because when she walks that tummy just swings.  When I got her I went into the little room where she was (laundry room) and the lady had a self feeding cat feeder and there Trinket was reaching her paw up bringing down the food....cracked me up.  The lady must of kept her potatoes out there in the laundry room because Trinket goes crazy with potatoes and loves all over them.  The funniest thing she used to do when we had the other house was make this god awful drawn out meow when she was coming down the upstairs and I knew instantly each time she was bringing down some piece of clothing she found.  I always feared she'd ultimately bring my underthings down when company was present... so I was really good about not leaving those on the floor. Here we don't have the upstairs completed so she doesn't do that anymore.


----------



## SizzlininIN (Feb 21, 2007)

lulu said:
			
		

> OK, so you asked for them!
> 
> The cochins when they were teeny tiny! They are big now, but every summer the hatling arc gets a couple of residents!
> 
> My favourite horse. She is on loan in UK. I REALLY miss her.


 
Oh how cute.  I have a pic of me when I was maybe 5 holding my pet chicken.  My dad had the idea to raise them (we lived intown too).  Well I didn't realize why he was raising them.... it was or the eggs to eat the chickens themselves.  I don't remember but I can almost guarantee my baby chickie was one of them.... .  

I love your horse.....very beautiful.  I haven't went horseback riding in years. I think I'll see if we can do that when warm weather hits.


----------



## SizzlininIN (Feb 21, 2007)

pacanis said:
			
		

> ooh, pet pics!
> 
> Here's Tursa, she's my oldest now (not counting my cat) after Dart passed away before Christmas (ruptured spleen). She's a Presa Canario and a real lover. She's 3 in the pic, but is 7 yrs old now.
> 
> ...


 
gorgeous dogs pacanis..........I haven't ever seen any of them before are they a rarer breed?


----------



## Renee Attili (Feb 21, 2007)

Don't let the gills and fins throw you, fish have definte personalities too. I love all my fish. here's one that we have at our store. We had our customers come up with names we pick the winner tonight.


----------



## jkath (Feb 21, 2007)

One of my kids thought this was a good look for the cat:


----------



## jkath (Feb 21, 2007)

and here's my sweet girl:


----------



## pacanis (Feb 21, 2007)

SizzlininIN said:
			
		

> gorgeous dogs pacanis..........I haven't ever seen any of them before are they a rarer breed?


 
Thank you very much for the comps on my dogs!

Presas (real ones) are pretty rare and registered with the American Rare Breed ***., RRs are somewhat rare, but if you pay close attention you see them in a lot of commercials now, a long haired GSD is technically a faulted dog due to the coat, so you don't see many. I think they are flashy looking though.


----------



## SizzlininIN (Feb 21, 2007)

Renee Attili said:
			
		

> Don't let the gills and fins throw you, fish have definte personalities too. I love all my fish. here's one that we have at our store. We had our customers come up with names we pick the winner tonight.


 
Oh I agree.......I had a goldfish that I adored and had him for quite some time.  When he suddenly died DH tried to quickly replace him with a different one (not the same kind) and it was a sweet jesture but no other fish was going to take that ones place.  Unfort., the new one died within a few days.  So no fish for me for 3 years now.  When we finish this back room DH and I were just talking that we'd like to get a really nice medium-large tank cause we both truely love watching them.


----------



## SizzlininIN (Feb 21, 2007)

jkath....their adorable....are you sure that was the cats favorite team....it didn't look too pleased  .  And your dog......oh that sweet face I bet she's a lover girl.


----------



## pacanis (Feb 21, 2007)

ha, ha.... I guess you can't abbreviate association  

Very soulful eyes on your girl jkath


----------



## philly29 (Feb 21, 2007)

http://images.google.com/images?q=tbn:eQstG0MaLtw61M:http://scottfeldstein.net/gallery


----------



## Toots (Feb 21, 2007)

I want to post a picture of my dog - can someone tell me in plain English how to insert a picture into my post?  

THANKS!


----------



## kitchenelf (Feb 21, 2007)

Toots said:
			
		

> I want to post a picture of my dog - can someone tell me in plain English how to insert a picture into my post?
> 
> THANKS!



Toots - follow these directions and if you have ANY questions please feel free to PM me.


----------



## Toots (Feb 21, 2007)

Here is a picture of my little Buster in his favorite spot.  He is lounging in the sunshine on our bed.  Look closely and you'll see little cat ears near him (thats our cat Walter - they snuggle in the sun together)


----------



## Toots (Feb 21, 2007)

kitchenelf said:
			
		

> Toots - follow these directions and if you have ANY questions please feel free to PM me.



Thanks - took me awhile but I got it!


----------



## jkath (Feb 22, 2007)

pacanis said:
			
		

> ha, ha.... I guess you can't abbreviate association
> 
> Very soulful eyes on your girl jkath



I do believe she's a human in a dog suit!  
Sizz, yep, little Cypress doesn't much care for football, but it was pretty silly.
She's more of a Nascar fan....(when she chases my kids' remote control cars all over the kitchen)


----------



## SizzlininIN (Feb 22, 2007)

philly29 said:
			
		

> http://images.google.com/images?q=tbn:eQstG0MaLtw61M:http://scottfeldstein.net/gallery


 
Very cute philly....does he/she do this often? I can only imagine how excited it'd get if there were fish swimming around on the screen


----------



## SizzlininIN (Feb 22, 2007)

Toots said:
			
		

> Here is a picture of my little Buster in his favorite spot. He is lounging in the sunshine on our bed. Look closely and you'll see little cat ears near him (thats our cat Walter - they snuggle in the sun together)


 
He's so cute!! He looks like a big baby too.

P.S. Your wall color is the same color I had in my old house with lighter and darker versions in other rooms too.


----------



## phinz (Feb 22, 2007)

Dixie. Hades on wheels.
















Sparky, the dork dog.






Havana, the big red banana...






Wickett. I miss her like I've never missed a dog. She was the People Puppy.






Shelby. She was perfection.






Hazmat. My little Mattie was one of the best dogs you could ever hope for.


----------



## pacanis (Feb 22, 2007)

That second pic of Dixie is a real keeper, and the one of Wickett (Corgi?)


----------



## Renee Attili (Feb 22, 2007)

The name we picked from all of our customer suggestions is; ( keep in mind we are a grilling store) Pork Chop! Suggested by one of our youngest customers. So everyone meet Pork chop.


----------



## SizzlininIN (Feb 22, 2007)

You all have some gorgeous pets! 

LOL Renee...........and I thought you were a pet store.


----------



## Toots (Feb 22, 2007)

These are great pet shots - I am loving seeing everyone's furry (and not so furry!) pets....so cute!


----------



## elcameron (Feb 22, 2007)

Ivy is tan and Snyder is the brindle. This could become a long thread.


----------



## Katie H (Feb 22, 2007)

Oh, phinz, we had a doggie like your Sparky.  Ours was called Montgomery.  AKA Gummy Bears or Dummy Bears.  Most often Dummy Bears because the poor little cutie was as dumb as a box of rocks.  He was a real sweetheart, though.


----------



## jkath (Feb 22, 2007)

I am loving these photos!!

Phinz, your photos are beautiful - great eye!


"Pork Chop"....love it. We have one similar named "cedric"


----------



## phinz (Feb 22, 2007)

pacanis said:
			
		

> That second pic of Dixie is a real keeper, and the one of Wickett (Corgi?)


 
Thanks. Wickett was indeed a Pembroke Welsh Corgi. One of the all-time greatest dogs. I want another Corgi one day.


----------



## Dove (Feb 22, 2007)

Click on this image and see me blink


----------



## Katie H (Feb 22, 2007)

Dove said:
			
		

> Click on this image and see me blink



Omigosh, Marge!!  This so cute.  Are we looking at Dove in this picture?  If so, she's sooooo cute!


----------



## redkitty (Feb 23, 2007)

Haha!  Pork chop is my nickname for Raisin!  Or porky...the boy usually calls her porky!!


----------



## urmaniac13 (Feb 23, 2007)

Wow Phinz, you have really been blessed with so many beautiful canine companions!!  So how are the two stooges (*you* called them thus, mind you!!), I mean Dixie and Sparky getting along together these days?


----------



## cara (Feb 23, 2007)

My old horse, Calypso, an Appaloosa-Mix












have no pet of my own at the moment, but what about friends? ;o)

The Australian Shepard ist Grisu, he's one year old and is such a lovely friendly dog!


----------



## phinz (Feb 23, 2007)

urmaniac13 said:
			
		

> Wow Phinz, you have really been blessed with so many beautiful canine companions!! So how are the two stooges (*you* called them thus, mind you!!), I mean Dixie and Sparky getting along together these days?


 
They're getting along great. Sparky's starting to show her age, but Havana has been really good for both of them. Brought balance to the Force, she did. 

I need to scan pictures of my horses and mule, since they were pre-digital...


----------



## urmaniac13 (Feb 23, 2007)

Ah!!  So Havana completes the trio!!    she looks like a perfect leader of the pack... great to hear that they are all doing great!

Cara, your horse is beautiful!!  I miss having a pet too..   But when we move into the new flat, probably we will get a cat.  I would love a British short hair or a Scottish fold or their look alike, someone big, round and mellow!!


----------



## cara (Feb 23, 2007)

urmaniac, I would love to have a cat, too... but that's not possible with our flat.. the only disadvantage.. :-(
but maybe one day... I won't give up hope 
I think I would get one from the animal shelter.. I di check their homepages regularly to see what they have ;o)

Do you have concrete plans to move?


----------



## urmaniac13 (Feb 23, 2007)

Yes, we will probably go to a shelter too when we are ready to bring one home... there are so many of them who need a home. I actually have a good "friend" now, an incredibly well-fed and chunky stray with a beautiful calico coat, who always hang out at Piazza Vittorio, I see him very often on the way to the gym. He is so friendly he runs to me when he sees me, and purrs on and on when I pet him!! I would love to bring him home, but in reality he only knows the free life on the street, I am afraid he wouldn't be happy cooped up inside a flat... 

About the flat, we just acquired a bigger flat a couple of months ago, it needs a complete makeover inside though, we just started cleaning out the downstair storage so we can at least start moving some of our stuff, mamma mia what a mess... I am already pooped!! I hope everything gets done soon enough... wish us luck!!


----------



## bethzaring (Feb 23, 2007)

These are not pets, they are livestock, but they are our babies none the less .

First is Nothing who is due to have more babies in 2 weeks.

Then Peggy Sue who is also due in 2 weeks.  We have many more goats than this


----------



## Renee Attili (Feb 23, 2007)

I love this! I thought I was one of few with eclectic animals. I am going to take my camera from work this weekend so I can post my "Kids".


----------



## sattie (Feb 23, 2007)

I just want to say that I am enjoying the pet pics!!!  You all have wonderful pets and I just love the photos!!!  Keep em comin!!!


----------



## buckytom (Feb 23, 2007)

redkitty said:
			
		

> Hey Sizzlin, my sister has a BT and he is the funniest most adorable little guy ever! Sooo smart too!


 
ahhh, yes. finally, some recognition...


----------



## jkath (Feb 23, 2007)

buckytom said:
			
		

> ahhh, yes. finally, some recognition...



okay, Buckytom, you can officially be the DC pet.


----------



## pacanis (Feb 23, 2007)

This one isn't mine, but I kind of like it  
Chevy:


----------



## Renee Attili (Feb 23, 2007)

I have had days when I feel like this guy looks. Loving Pets ROCK!!!


----------



## Renee Attili (Feb 24, 2007)

Here Are My "Kids"




 
Snakey-Snake




Ta- Ke (Golden/Sheltie Mix)
Brewtus (Aulstralian Cattle Dog)
Mack (Black Mouth Cur)





A Few of My Fish




Ashlar




Ardy (Holstiener/Trakhener cross)




Thomas the tom cat




Davie the Cute





Ugh (greyhound/shepard mix)


----------



## Mrs. Cuillo (Feb 25, 2007)

These are my babies. 



This is my cat Sam. We saved him from being thrown in a river by my old boss. He is the dad of my other two.







This is my baby Liono. Those of you who watched Thunder Cats know where the name came from! 






This is my cat Lurkey. She is Liono's sister. They love to play with each other and have a great bond. I have so many great pictures of them but I didn't want to take up a lot of room!! She is much bigger now but this is one that I thought was great. She lays like this all the time. Does anyone else's cat do this?!?!


----------



## Dove (Feb 25, 2007)

*Yes Katie...that is Miss Dove better known to AKC as Little Foxy Lady Dove. People guess that she is a Pomeranian instead of a Long Hair Chihuahua.*


----------



## pacanis (Feb 25, 2007)

Hey a Black Mouth Cur! That's what "Ol Yeller" was.

No, I have never seen a cat lay like that.... dogs yes, cats.... never. That's good


----------



## jkath (Feb 25, 2007)

Mrs C - are you sure Lurkey doesn't think she's a puppy? How cute!!


----------



## Essiebunny (Feb 25, 2007)

I so enjoy looking at all the pictures. I presently do not have a pet. My two kitties died a couple of years ago and since my dh has been very sick, I decided to wait. Now, my dh is better and we plan to adopt a kitty, this spring. I can't wait!!!!
I'll be posting pictures when Frank is adopted. It will be named Frank no matter what the sex. That's what my dh wants.


----------



## lulu (Feb 25, 2007)

You just knew the DC pets were going to be cheerful looking critters, eh?  Its great looking at pictures of them all.


----------



## Half Baked (Feb 25, 2007)

Renee Attili said:
			
		

> Here Are My "Kids"
> 
> I used to ride Open Jumpers, Internationally - and this cross was my dream horse!
> 
> ...


----------



## SizzlininIN (Feb 25, 2007)

You all have amazing and gorgeous animals.  It so nice to be able to click on this thread and get an instant smile....thanks everyone for sharing.


----------



## Mrs. Cuillo (Feb 25, 2007)

jkath said:
			
		

> Mrs C - are you sure Lurkey doesn't think she's a puppy? How cute!!


 
I think she's confused!!!


----------



## Dina (Feb 25, 2007)

Here's our 9 week old baby, Abby.  She's a liver spotted dalmation.  We love her so much!


----------



## buckytom (Feb 25, 2007)

Essiebunny said:
			
		

> I'll be posting pictures when Frank is adopted. It will be named Frank no matter what the sex. That's what my dh wants.


 
maybe you should adopt a dachshund, essie.  

mrs c., does your old boss toss pets into the river often? i know some people that'd like to have a little chat with him/her...


----------



## kitchenelf (Feb 26, 2007)

Speaking of Dachshunds...

Please, tell your dogs not to be jealous.  "Auditions" should be coming to your town soon.


----------



## Katie H (Feb 26, 2007)

Oh my!  How risque!  I shall cover the eyes of all my cats.  We no longer have doggies, but I don't wish to corrupt my feline children with photos such as this!  

Or as in a quote from _Little Big Man_, "Please avert your eyes!"

Vicky, is this what you want our children to see?!!


----------



## SizzlininIN (Feb 26, 2007)

kitchenelf said:
			
		

> Speaking of Dachshunds...
> 
> Please, tell your dogs not to be jealous. "Auditions" should be coming to your town soon.


 
VaVaVoom.... all she needed was a rose between her teeth.  Max is a babe in the woods and thank God because I think he'd be demanding me to get her his number....


----------



## kitchenelf (Feb 26, 2007)

Come on.......it's tasteful, it's art...and no animals were harmed in the making of this picture!   The problem is she has many more poses at different times just like this - she's just a real natural


----------



## jkath (Feb 26, 2007)

I love doxies! I had one growing up - they are so full of personality!!


----------



## SizzlininIN (Feb 26, 2007)

kitchenelf said:
			
		

> Come on.......it's tasteful, it's art...and no animals were harmed in the making of this picture!  The problem is she has many more poses at different times just like this - she's just a real natural


 
 

Is she winking at us too


----------



## Renee Attili (Feb 27, 2007)

Half Baked said:
			
		

> Renee Attili said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## SizzlininIN (Feb 27, 2007)

He's beautiful Renee!  I love the contrast between the color of his coat and mane.


----------



## Mrs. Cuillo (Feb 27, 2007)

buckytom said:
			
		

> mrs c., does your old boss toss pets into the river often? i know some people that'd like to have a little chat with him/her...


 
I don't believe so...he thought he was a Billy Bad a** by saying that.  If he didn't weigh like 500lbs (overexaggeration but he is pretty big) I would have taken care of him myself.  I don't perceive anyone as being "macho" when you say you are going to throw a 10lb animal into a HUGE river with a very strong current.  He was a jerk, anyways, and I am glad I left.  I saved Sambo and got a better job.  Another happy ending to an almost sad story.


----------



## Mrs. Cuillo (Feb 27, 2007)

kitchenelf, what a cute picture!!  Thanks for sharing!!


----------



## Renee Attili (Feb 28, 2007)

SizzlininIN said:
			
		

> He's beautiful Renee! I love the contrast between the color of his coat and mane.


Thank you. He was actually born all black and over the last 8 years he has gradually lightened to his present "dapple grey" coloring.


----------



## QSis (Feb 28, 2007)

This is Bud, my "chubby loafer"






(Yay, your instructions worked, kitchenelf - thanks so much!)


----------



## Katie H (Feb 28, 2007)

Oh, Q, Bud could be the "double" for our Miss Rodeo.  What a sweetie.


----------



## Renee Attili (Mar 1, 2007)

That's a Cat that knows his life is good!


----------



## SizzlininIN (Mar 1, 2007)

Qsis....my Trinket and your Bud could do a Sealy Mattress commercial together as thats how Trinket likes to lay too. He's so cute!


----------



## SNPiccolo5 (Mar 2, 2007)

This thread has made me really happy guys!  Being a freshman at college, I never get to see the dog from home I'm used to.  This was nice seeing everyone else's pets.

-Tim


----------



## bethzaring (Mar 3, 2007)

*wild pets*

here are some of my wild pets, along with our resident cat...


----------



## SizzlininIN (Mar 3, 2007)

Beth....thats one thing I do miss about our old house in the country.  We had a family of racoons....the momma was so cute waddling with her little ones following.  We had a lot of deer too and a few possums.  The only wild things we see here are a few crazy neighbors and the occasional rabbits


----------



## bethzaring (Mar 3, 2007)

Sizz, I have seen raccoons do some amazing things, like climb up a tree, go out on a limb and drop down into our fenced garden, and I witnessed two working in combo, one on anothers' shoulders, to reach a bird feeder that they eventually shredded to death.


----------



## SizzlininIN (Mar 3, 2007)

bethzaring said:
			
		

> Sizz, I have seen raccoons do some amazing things, like climb up a tree, go out on a limb and drop down into our fenced garden, and I witnessed two working in combo, one on anothers' shoulders, to reach a bird feeder that they eventually shredded to death.


 
Yes they are quite amazing to watch.  We had one get into our garage and we didn't know it and DH and I were heading out the back door that went into the garage and one was hanging from a towel that I had to cover the window.  I didn't see him and DH didn't till he got up a few steps.  That critter was close enough it could of slapped him in his head.....LOL.  All I know is I was following DH and the next thing I know he turned quickly and shoved a hand into my chest pushing me back inside.  I about peed my pants from laughing.


----------

